# Orange Lightning says hello! HELLO! :D



## Orange Lightning (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello! I'm here to engage in some some awesome, CIVIL DISCUSSION and extreme EXCHANGE OF IDEAS! YEAH!

Really though. I'm here to toss around ideas and get advice about things I think I don't know about.  
Fair warning.I'm quite liable to disagree. But I'm good with people disagreeing. I'll conduct all my conversations respectfully and in a non hostile manner. I'm mainly here to learn. 
On the flip side of that though, I've seen that some of these threads can get a little overblown and nasty. At that point, the discussion becomes pointless and I will ignore that nonsense completely.

My background? Well....eh. I don't really want to expose that information because I think it will ruin this site as a source for me. I will say that I really like my bo staff though. 
For all you know, I'm a shaolin dragon wizard. 

I've already done some reading and browsing already, and this seems like quite the knowledgeable and intellectual community.  Happy to be here. 
Is there a good section to discuss psychology stuff?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 25, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk. 
Why on earth would telling us your background "ruin" the site?


----------



## Orange Lightning (Mar 25, 2015)

How do you send messages on this site? I'll pm you.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 25, 2015)

Click on the persons avatar, then click on "Start a conversation".


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 26, 2015)

Welcome!!!!!!


----------



## Orange Lightning (Mar 26, 2015)

HELLO!


----------



## Cirdan (Mar 26, 2015)

Welcome to MT, shaolin dragin wizard


----------



## K-man (Mar 26, 2015)

Welcome. I'm sure that a fire breathing Shaolin dragon can outperform a Kiai master throwing chi balls.


----------



## Danny T (Mar 26, 2015)

Enjoy the ride! Lot of good people here and some excellent information.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 26, 2015)

Welcome to MT.
friendly conversation and the exchange of ideas and knowledge is what we are all about but as you have said sometimes people do get carried away on some subjects


----------



## Orange Lightning (Mar 26, 2015)

Cirdan said:


> Welcome to MT, shaolin dragin wizard





K-man said:


> Welcome. I'm sure that a fire breathing Shaolin dragon can outperform a Kiai master throwing chi balls.



Those videos are the best. xD
No dim maks I promise.   I'll stick to highly visible magic lasers.


----------



## Orange Lightning (Mar 26, 2015)

tshadowchaser said:


> Welcome to MT.
> friendly conversation and the exchange of ideas and knowledge is what we are all about but as you have said sometimes people do get carried away on some subjects



tshadowchaser, Danny, Cirdan, -  Awesome. I'm happy to have a good outlet to talk about this stuff.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 26, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi


----------



## Orange Lightning (Mar 26, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> Hi


HELLO!


----------



## Jenna (Mar 26, 2015)

Orange Lightning said:


> Is there a good section to discuss psychology stuff?


what kinds of psychology stuff do you mean?

Hello and welcome to MT (looking forwards to your opinions) Jx


----------



## Orange Lightning (Mar 26, 2015)

Jenna said:


> what kinds of psychology stuff do you mean?
> 
> Hello and welcome to MT (looking forwards to your opinions) Jx



I do a lot of thinking about how behavior corresponds to how we think and work. Social protocol, for example. Lot's of odd, thought provoking things. Example - Is the need to engage in small talk centered around recent events a mechanism to keep your family informed? -  
I think about certain concepts of martial arts this way. Example - Children instinctively use hammerfists to hit things. Does that mean the hammer fist was supposed to be one of our primary weapons? To fight people or animals? Or does it have some other purpose? Perhaps an instinctive method of using knifes?

I think about that crap all the time. I think it can help teach us about ourselves in all sorts of ways.


----------



## donald1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello, welcome ti mt


----------



## Jenna (Mar 26, 2015)

Orange Lightning said:


> I think about certain concepts of martial arts this way. Example - Children instinctively use hammerfists to hit things. Does that mean the hammer fist was supposed to be one of our primary weapons? To fight people or animals? Or does it have some other purpose? Perhaps an instinctive method of using knifes?


yes  the elbow is hinged that the forearm moves naturally in an upward/downwards arc.. this is not the reason you are looking for? interesting conjecture nonetheless mister Orange Lightning  I wonder what other psychology things have you been thinking.. Jx


----------



## Orange Lightning (Mar 26, 2015)

Jenna said:


> yes  the elbow is hinged that the forearm moves naturally in an upward/downwards arc.. this is not the reason you are looking for? interesting conjecture nonetheless mister Orange Lightning  I wonder what other psychology things have you been thinking.. Jx



That's not quite it. I'm about to post a thread about it soon. I don't know where the best spot for it is though. I'll probably just toss it in the General section. It's doesn't really fit in the Mind, Body, Spirit section.
It won't be about the hammer fist thing though. That was just an example. I'll probably talk about it eventually though.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 27, 2015)

Welcome along to the mad house


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 27, 2015)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Orange Lightning (Mar 27, 2015)

Glad to be here.  Thanks for the welcome. I'm kind of stuck to this site. Browsing over so many threads.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome aboard...


----------

